# Probationary 13 ACR To A Permanent Resident



## jimeve (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone converted their probationary 13 acr to a permanent one?

And what should the letter look like?

Cheers


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I completed my conversion of temp to perm 13A in Nov of last year. I think it was Tukaram (could have been someone else) completed his a couple months before I did. I used his example as to the letter/affidavit. There was a thread sometime in the latter part of last year about it and it had an attachmentof his example. Do some searching, should bring that thread up.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You might already have this shortcut but if not: Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage

I never went through this process so hopefully, those that have can give you more information but if you live near an Immigration Office or Satellite Office that would be better, another link of the Satellite Offices. Directory of Transactions


----------

